# Looking for mini breeder in Virginia



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I went on line when I got my toys (as I am not into pups) and read the websites called and talked to breeders that I wanted a toy female not over 5 to 6 pounds, I got one 3.5 pounds and another 5 pounds. My one just a pet, no big name she is 3.5 to small to breed and my Sage she can from champion line in grandfather, but was to skittish and the breeder did not breed her after on litter, I got her because the breeder said she needed a lot of attention, and she did not have the time to give it to her with her other dogs. She has come a long long way, and now is just as sassy as the other 2


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

one thing you could try is looking up the breed club or clubs in your area and contacting their liaison. i obtained my first lowchen by doing exactly that - in virginia, in fact - and through the club secretary received the name of a breeder with a pup she had been saving for show but then he outsized. breeders do look for forever homes for their retired dogs and if they think the applicant is likely to be a good owner, they can be very helpful. my second lowchen was a retired champion obtained from australia via the endorsement of my first breeder. best of luck!


----------

